# Tips for second ivf



## shelbe1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi ladies,
I was wondering if anyone had some hints or tips to share for success with ivf#2? Any or all suggestions or ideas would be appreciated. I know alot of women have been going at this for some time - god bless you! First try 11 retrieved 5 embryos transferred a positive cycle throughout. But I am not feeling as positive this time around and would love some good advice. - Michelli


----------



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Michelli,

Don't worry about not feeling as positive this time, it just means that you are becoming more 'realistic' about the chances of the treatment working, like let's be honest, as soon as i was handed the drugs for my 1st cycle i was convinced i was going to be one of the lucky ones who gets pregnant on their first go - im sure everyone feels this, but when it doesn't happen your like 'oh, right so  ....i'll just go into this corner and cry!' but then you pick yourself up after a while and think 'hold on, this isn't going to beat me, im going to try that again  ' and you do, but you don't ever feel the same as you did the first time, it's just the minds natural defence protecting you.

And i know it sounds weird but the when my first ivf didn't work i was gutted   i cried for a whole weekend, when my second ivf didn't work I was disappointed, i had a few tears but that was it, i just dusted myself down and got on with it, and when my 3rd ivf didn't work all i wanted was a REFUND  , ah no seriously, i was annoyed, puzzled and disappointed but never as gutted as i was at the start cause i just tell myself "ok, you were unlucky this time, but let's give it a few weeks and try it again"  you've got to stay strong, you've got to keep going, but most importantly don't make it your only goal in life.

Hope this helps,
Lou.


----------



## Ems H (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Michelli
It may or may not be a comfort to you to know that you're not on your own. I started down reging for a second full cycle on the 5th August. Should hopefully start stims on Monday and I feel very much the same.  That said it went sooo well last time and it didn't work - why does it matter if it goes well? I don't have any real tips although I have heard that acupuncture is good so I am giving that a go and that pineapple aids implantation so I am gonna try that. I really am starting to feel that mostly it is down to luck though. So good luck!
One thing that may help is this site - I am finding it useful, not having used it last time but coming to it through a friend's recommendation.  I have started a couple of strings - one on this bit of the site - called Starting second cycle of IVF/ICSI and one on the Cycle Buddies for Aug/Sept - called Starting second IVF/ICSI attempt and feeling a bit nervous. Please feel free to join in. There is a general cycle buddies bit as well but I felt that I couldn't catch up with that.
Take Care
Regards
Emma


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mechelli

well have you been having accupuncture....i had accupuncture while having treatment...then just before ttransfer and straight after...and i was one of the lucky ones  first try ivf icsi and got good results...i sort of followed the zita west book fertility and conception ie preparing body before and did it to a certain degree...but the accupucnture doctor i go to specialises in infertiltiy and at the time while i was doing it she had 6 other ladies 5 of us BFP..now it could be luck but i really beleive it helps...lots water green tea no caffiene no hot baths in the 2ww...good foods and chilling out...but i would really give the accupucnture ago...seems to b having good results all over


good luck...is uppose this time you know what to expect and it makes you nervous...so also the accupucnture helps this too ..see if your clinic can recomend someone..
good luck
love baileypippin xx


----------



## vix (Jul 25, 2003)

Michelli

Everyone is different i was one of the lucky one's 2nd time worked for me, and i didnt do anything different.  I did wait 2 yrs b4 starting my second attempt though.  b4 and during my treatment i went to the gym 3 times a week and ate healthy like i always do (not so much now im pregnant!!    )  I did do reflexology like i did last time and i found that's the only thing that relaxed me.  1st time around during the 2ww (but since people have adviced not during the 2ww whether its an old wives tale i dont know  ) 2nd time around i had reflexology during my treatment but not during 2ww.  I did try and relax more but found it harder as i knew what was coming.  One thing i didnt do during my treatment and during the 2ww was take folic acid tablets as i didnt think it would work and wish i had but soon as i found out i was pregnant i did.  It just in the back on my mind that i wish i did do.  I worked part time during my 2ww this time around thats the only thing i did different as first time around i did work full time.

All the best

Let me know how things progress

Vix


----------

